# What should I be concentrating on while shooting?



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

While shooting Im torn between concentrating on my back tension and aiming, which should I be paying more attention to? Ive been looking all over this website for the answer but havnt found it yet. Please Help!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

After my shot sequence appears to be acceptable to me, I focus my attention to aiming at exactly what I want to hit. I try and I stress try, to allow my subconscious to make the shot go off with back tension for a surprise release. Of course, all of this is based on the premise that all other variables are met....ie. form, etc. Once you feel comfortable, and allow yourself to trust that you are doing things right, it will happen for you. Keep shooting perfect shots though...not half hearted efforts that you know will not hit where you want. If the shot doesn't feel right, let up, and try the whole sequence again. I know it sounds easy, or simplified, but it is something that most people find quite difficult to master!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoyt9912 said:


> While shooting Im torn between concentrating on my back tension and aiming, ...


I've proven to my own satisfaction that is a recipe for mediocrity and probably target panic. 

There are two ways to do this. One is the Olympic recurve way which is to consciously focus on form and leave your aiming to your subconscious. However, most archers, especially compound archers, will do better to focus completely on aiming and let the shot execution run subconsciously. 

The way to train for conscious focus on aiming is to train yourself on the blank bale so that every part of your form operates subconsciously. Then run a bridge to learn to focus only on the target. There are a few threads on these in this forum. 

This is not an easy way to develop a good shot, but it is faster than anything else I know of.

Good luck,

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

If your bouncing back and forth you need to work on the bale on your shot execution.You dont have your released ingrained enough for it to operate subconsciously.I would get on the bale and work on this.The goal is to get everything subconscious so you are FREE TO AIM.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

once you mastered not thinking or "concentrating" You'll have the shot sequence Mastered!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

it's all about not thinking and learning to put everything out of your mind~because when your in a shootoff for the World champion>>>--->thinking will kill your hopes! TO BE


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Me>>>----> I be The Hood YOU KNOW

I look at my intended spot I want to hit, line my shoulders up and put my body in strut

I nock up

I put the eye of tiger on the spot

strut up

pull the bow

and put the bow inline and on the spot without moving my body, neck or head

dead on spot with both eyes open and one eye burning a hole in whatever I'm going to shoot,,

let's just say! I am aiming at the Right eye of a fly 

then I jerk that sucker off and watch the vapor trail all the way to the fly's eye:shade:


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think about anything but staying calm and almost disinterested while in competition. Shooting for record is no time to be thinking at all - it's too late to change so execute the shot the best you can while letting your body relax almost into a coma.

Practice in the backyard is where you have inner conversations with yourself. There you can work on things and use check-off methods etc.. But once competiting, I never once think about the nuts and bolts of shooting - only relaxing while shooting. This has always been the best thing for me. I really can't think and shoot at the same time to any satisfying end.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your mind should be totally ... on the X..... NOTHING ELSE. if anything else crosses your mind let ,down , and start over... your sub. does the release....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The Hood said:


> Me>>>----> I be The Hood YOU KNOW
> 
> ...
> 
> strut up...


Good posts Hood! It's great to hear from one of the guys who's been there and done it good enough to WIN.

Can you explain what you mean by "strut up"?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

80's Definition of "STRUT" - We defined a "STRUT" as a walk. To do this, first you half-cup your hands. Then you would bend your wrists a little. Now start to walk. As you walk, be-bop up and down. As you are be-bopping up and down, swing your arms just slightly to the front but mostly rearward as well. Keep your hands cupped and wrists bent while doing this and keep a steady rhythm. ( DO NOT TRY THIS! YOU WILL LOOK REALLY STUPID) OR, you will find this much easier to master and give up archery. Ed


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I read a book a while back, it's called The Way of the Bow. It's about a journey into the mind,body, and spirit of ancient archery. Learned to RELAX and HAVE FUN.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

kande6563 said:


> 80's Definition of "STRUT" - We defined a "STRUT" as a walk. To do this, first you half-cup your hands. Then you would bend your wrists a little. Now start to walk. As you walk, be-bop up and down. As you are be-bopping up and down, swing your arms just slightly to the front but mostly rearward as well. Keep your hands cupped and wrists bent while doing this and keep a steady rhythm. ... Ed


I really hope this is NOT what THE HOOD meant! It's a mental picture that I can live without. :laugh: 

It probably has to do with setting your form so that it's supported by skeleton rather than muscles. The bow arm is a support "strut" or brace with as little muscle involvement as possible. 

Hopefully, if we bring this to the top again, The Hood will see it and respond.

Allen


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Hood answer! You've gotta lotta people counting on ur answer about ur strut!


----------



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

I went to see Larry Wise recently and he asnwered this question for me. If you dont know who Larry Wise is look into it, he is one of the best coaches in the country if you ask me. Anyway, its Larry's practice to put your concentration into executing the shot with bakctension. As for aiming, you dont concertrate at all on your pin or sight ring, you concentrate on where you want to hit the target.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoyt9912 said:


> ... put your concentration into executing the shot with bakctension. As for aiming, you dont concertrate at all on your pin or sight ring, you concentrate on where you want to hit the target.


There is a little conflict in those two statements. I agree that back tension is good and focus on the target is good. But the human mind can concentrate on only one thing at a time.


Which does Larry teach you to do doing during the aiming moment?

Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I find this to be true for me anyway so here goes. I have to think about each part of my shot sequence right now. I think that's what you have to do before it is ingrained into your subconscious so you don't pick up bad habits. I thought I had everything ingrained and started to clear my mind and not think about anything except where I wanted my arrow to hit. I did this for a few months and unconsciously picked up bad habits which were ingrained. I think about the steps one at a time. The release is still a surprise as I think about starting back tension and how my muscles are working but you still never know when it's going to go off. So, once form feels right then concentrate on aiming and it will happen.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The way I was taught:

Step by step conscious attention to form up to the point where I'm at full draw, aligned, with back muscles set & sight calibrated on the target. Run a check to be sure everything is as it should be.

Then mentally immerse in aiming and allow the back end execution to run subconsciously.

In blank bale practice, I do the same, except there is no aiming (except to keep the arrow on the bale) and mental focus is on one part of my shot at a time.

It sounds simple, but it takes a lot of discipline to practice this way. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm heer

putting my body in strut mode means to me

standing at Attention, chest out and back muscles and butt muscle locking my strutting self in one position...

case in-point>>>-----> I was in Mn. shooting their IBO state championship and heard about a big time 3d money shoot 4hrs away so I shot the state championship and made plans to get up a 3am to make the money shoot by 8am(cut off time for money shooters,,,

Do ya want to hear the reason behind me shooting 36 12's out of 50 that day???


----------



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I realize I didnt word that the correct way, you dont "concentrate on aiming" you stare down the spot you want to hit and dont look away from it.


----------



## caprocker (Oct 29, 2009)

This is good talk for me because i have been wanting to know everyones shot sequence..I am at a point where i do a different thing each time i shoot ...i need a plan


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Eleven Steps to Archery Success

1. Stance
2. Nock Arrow
3 Release Hand Set
4 Bow Hand Set
5 Pre-Draw
6 Draw
7 Anchor
8 Aim
9 Shot Setup
10 Release
11 Follow Through


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

If im shooting at a buck i always concentrate on the antlers and how large they are.... Just Kidding, Dont do this... Aim small miss small!


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

The Hood said:


> I'm heer
> 
> putting my body in strut mode means to me
> 
> ...


no.....


----------

